
Why we ended up not using Rails for our new JSON API - thibaut_barrere
https://blog.dnsimple.com/2017/03/why-we-ended-up-not-using-rails-for-our-new-json-api/
======
rubyfan
Luca Guidi has no bias driving the decision I'm sure.

